# Propane heater won't stay lit



## qoncept

I have a cheap propane forced air heater I bought at Lowes for the garage. Its been working fine for a year but just the other day it stopped working. 

To start it, I plug it in, turn the gas on and then push the knob in and it lights. It says to hold for up to 30 seconds, but now no matter how long I hold it, the light goes out as soon as I let go.Any ideas?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_154996-8864...storeId=10151&ddkey=http:SearchCatalogDisplay


----------



## junkcollector

Sounds like a bad thermocouple. It is a little rod that senses the flame and keeps the gas valve open in normal operation. When the heater is functioning, you will see it glowing red from the flame. (right next to the burner) When it's not sensing, the gas burner shuts for safety.


----------



## qoncept

Makes sense. Any idea where I could pick one up? I haven't been able to find the manufacturer's website (only about a dozen other companies called Century)


----------



## Ron6519

qoncept said:


> Makes sense. Any idea where I could pick one up? I haven't been able to find the manufacturer's website (only about a dozen other companies called Century)


Company contact point should be in the manual. Othwise contact Lowes.
Ron


----------



## Thurman

The company I worked for, before retirement, ordered about ten or so of these type heaters (not that brand). When they started giving problems, and the selling company did not sell parts, they became my problem-aren't I lucky? I happened to remember that a local rental company had a lot of these type units. They shared with me their source for universal parts, such as thermocouples. Try a local rental place, OR-a local business that sells/services gas station equipment. Good Luck, David


----------



## qoncept

I went to Lowes yesterday after work since I don't have any of the paperwork from the heater anymore. They don't have the same brand this year, so I'll have to try something like that. I'll take it apart and get the thermocouple out this weekend. Thanks for the input.


----------

